# Cod4 server not working "Invalid Server" error



## maanas (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey....

I sometimes host a cod4 dedicated server when i want to play with my friends...
and i remember i played on it till yesterday night....but next day morning when i tried to launch it again...i got some weird msgs on the server console window :

WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_item' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects1' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_effects2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_weapon2d' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_nonshock' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_voice' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_local2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_ambient' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_hurt' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player1' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_player2' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_music' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_musicnopause' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_mission' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_announcer' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
WARNING: unknown dvar 'bg_shock_volume_shellshock' in file 'shock/damage_mp.shock'
briefcase_bomb_mp: WEAPON_BRIEFCASE_BOMB_PLANT
briefcase_bomb_defuse_mp: WEAPON_BRIEFCASE_BOMB_DEFUSE
radar_mp: WEAPON_HARDPOINT
airstrike_mp: WEAPON_HARDPOINT
helicopter_mp: WEAPON_HARDPOINT
-----------------------------------
Working directory: E:\Games\cod
c4_mp: WEAPON_C4
claymore_mp: WEAPON_CLAYMORE
frag_grenade_mp: WEAPON_FRAGGRENADE
flash_grenade_mp: WEAPON_FLASHGRENADE
smoke_grenade_mp: WEAPON_SMOKEGRENADE
concussion_grenade_mp: WEAPON_CONCUSSION_GRENADE
frag_grenade_short_mp: WEAPON_FRAGGRENADE
briefcase_bomb_mp: WEAPON_BRIEFCASE_BOMB_PLANT
briefcase_bomb_defuse_mp: WEAPON_BRIEFCASE_BOMB_DEFUSE
radar_mp: WEAPON_HARDPOINT
airstrike_mp: WEAPON_HARDPOINT
helicopter_mp: WEAPON_HARDPOINT
Huffman Took 6 Milliseconds
Hitch warning: 9844 msec frame time
Resolving FrozenKiller_RuLeZ.com <----(thats not my site or anything...its just been there since i started the server for the first time..maybe cuz of the cfg i downloaded..)
Couldn't resolve address: FrozenKiller_RuLeZ.com 
Hitch warning: 1449 msec frame time


And when me and my friends tried to join the server all of us got this msg "Invalid Server "


It was fine yesterday but dunno what happened over the night....please help me through this .....

Regards


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I would suggest re-installing the game to see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

FrozenKiller_RuLeZ.com would suggest it replaced the valid site cod4master.activision.com making this a cracked copy of the game, remove the crack and we can help.


----------

